
Science backed parenting - BPC
Hi fellow parents!<p>We recently launched www.bestparents.club, the first research-backed parenting resource. This FREE service will send text based recommendations and activities to help you interact in the best way with your kids.<p>Sign up today at www.bestparents.club. Any feedback you can give us will be very appreciated.<p>Martin
======
bhaarathy
looks like no way user can unsubscribe. can you add link for unsubscribtion
too??

~~~
mrcnkoba
It's at the bottom of the email.

